# Dewalt collet & nut



## new to routering (Oct 24, 2011)

Will any other power tool brand collet and nut fit a Dewalt 618 router


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good question. It is possible but would require checking them all out. Replacement collets are easy to get from the DeWalt service center and can be ordered from any store that sells them.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

If you can figure out the thread and pitch and cross reference with other brands it's easy to get the right part.

Finding the thread and pitch of the different brands of course is the hard part.

But once you know the thread size it should be easy to find one that will work.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty much an exclusive in your case. The one exception, DW 621 uses matching collets and nuts.


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in Brazil, I bought 10 years ago one DW621 that came with 1/4" and 1/2' shank collets using 22mm nut size. Later Dewalt changed for 6mm and 8mm shank collets and 17mm nut size. I cant understand why, since in USA it cames with 1/4 and 1/2 collets. 
Router bits here aren't easy to buy. 
I have a box of Freud router bits ( 6mm shank ) and I'm having a lot of dificulties to buy Router collet 6mm with 22 mm nut. Anyone knows where I can buy collets to fix in my router??


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Not easy to find collets metric for that!
One way to solve your problem is a reduction sleeve 1/2" to 6mm
exist also 1/2" to 8mm I use them for years with my 1/2 ryobi routers

1/2 to 8mm:
Trend CLT/SLV/8127 Collet Reduction Sleeve | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre

1/2 to 6mm:
Trend CLT/SLV/6127 Collet sleeve 6mm to 12.7mm Collet sleeves

That's the idea, now maybe better shop USA for you , or ebay.

Regards


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

Merci Gerard
My router is GB made and cames with collets 1/4" and 1/2" and nut 22mm as in USA actually, for other markets, later they have changed the collets for 6mm, 1/4" and 8mm but with nut 17mm.
Today DeWalt call my collets 'obsolete' 
Router manufacturers think they are selling client first router.
Only with Festool is possible find several collets dimensions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc Collet Reducer Bushing for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit | eBay

4 pc Collet 12mm Reducer for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi bob!
GaspardPaolo Said:
-"My router is GB made and cames with collets 1/4" and 1/2" "
And he wants to use 6 mm Metric Freud bits and maybe buy also one for 8mm.

So this links you gaveis for a pair of 1/2" to 8mm:
and a pair of 1/2" to 1/4" 
4 pc Collet Reducer Bushing for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit | eBay

Bob your links are no use to find a 1/2" to 6mm...

Found this page, cheap and they got it all :

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Regards


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Clic that link then clic continue:

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Regards


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Quillman said:


> Pretty much an exclusive in your case. The one exception, DW 621 uses matching collets and nuts.


Hi Pat

For the benefit of non-USA readers (like Gaspard): In those areas of the globe which get the European-made DW621 this isn't the case - the USA DW621 has a larger collet and nut (22mm wrench) with sizes up to 1/2in available, the European version of the DW621 has a maximum collet size of 8mm (17mm wrench) and shares the same collet/nut design as the DW613/DW615 routers (the replacements for the once-familiar Elu MOF96/MOF96e). There is now a European-made model which shares the larger USA DW621 collets - only the European version is called a DW622. Found this out to my cost when I bought a DW622 earlier this year. Even DWs own literature is wrong on this one!

Gaspard

If you are still having difficulties I'd suggest contacting DW in Slovenia where the DW622 is made. They list collet/nut sets in 6mm, 1/4in (6.35mm), 8mm, 12mm amd 1/2in (12.7mm) for the model (these are all 22mm wrench items). If you get no joy there please PM me and I'll see if I can source the part for you here in the UK

Regards

Phil


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Phil, 
Thanks for your Help.
My router is hybrids model that uses collets from DW622 - 1/4" and 1/2" ( Nut size 22mm and has the power ( Watts) of the model DW 621 . De Walt call it DW 621 as in USA and some years ago have changed the collets and nuts for 6mm , 1/4" and 8mm ( using nut of 17mm) As in Europe today. 

The dimension of the collet are ( All in milimeters )
Lenght 25mm / Close to the rip that fix in the nut = max diameter 16.02mm. Outside small diameter Front and back 14.13mm // Rip 2mm x inner diameter of the rip 14.41mm
Dimensions from inside to outside - 19.88 + Rip 2mm + 3.12mm + 25mm.
Nut Wrench 22mm , Thread MF 20 x 1 - 
Its possible to find for this external dimensions of the collet, inner dimensions to fit in shanks of 6mm, 8mm, 9.53mm, 12mm ???? 
I will have a bearer from Bristol in June. Its possible to find it in England. 

I cant send private messages, at this time, I'm new in the forum.


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

Correction 19.88mm + 2mm + 3,12mm = 25mm (Total Lenght)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi again Gaspard

Here are the two sices of collet/nut assemblies in their original packages (in this case 8mm):










The smaller one (UK part numbber DE6952 or 328358-24) is for what is referred to as the DW621 here. This is not the same model as the DW621 in the USA (qv). This collet also fits the DW613/DW614/DW615 as well as Elu models MOF69/MKF67/MOF96/OF1/OF97, etc. It uses a 17mm wrench. 

The larger collet/nut (UK part number DE6260 or 328358-43) is the one required for a US-manufactured DW621 or the new European DW622. It uses a 22mm wrench and is completely different to the collet/nut assembly used on the DW624/DW625 routers. Others have stated that this collet/nut are compatible with the DW618 combo router and interestingly this package is marked "DW626". A phone call today confirmed that the DW622 uses the same collets as the DW626. Result!

The size differences of these collets is clear to see:










The small collet is an 8mm for a European DW621, the two larger ones are 8mm and 1/2in ones for the American DW621/European DW622, DW618 and DW626

So, Gaspard, I've gleaned a number of parts numbers for these collet assemblies. The first number is the European accessory part code and I've got these in printed form. The second code (in brackets) is the spares parts code number, and these I'm less caerain about, so take them with a pinch of salt. If anyone can confrm the up to date spare parts numbers for these I'd be grateful if you could let me know so that I can correct/update this list. these collet/nut assemblies should all fit the American DW621/European DW622, DW618 and DW626. My onformation is that they are probably compatible with the DW616 as well:

DE6257 (326286-03) - 1/2in (12.7mm)
DE6258 (326286-07) - 12mm
DE6259 - 10mm
------- (326286-06) - 3/8in (9.53mm) - listed as discontinued
DE6260 (328358-43 also 326286-05) - 8mm
DE6261 (326286-04) - 1/4in (6.35mm)
DE6262 (326286-08) - 6mm

Regards

Phil


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for sorting this out! I was just looking for a 8mm collet for my 622 (Delivered with UK imperial size collet) 

I have to say that DeWalt are shooting themselves in the foot with this kind of confusions between metric and imperial sizes. They also often market routers for example collets for _8mm (1/4")_ and it turns out that only a collet for one of these two is included, depending on where you buy it (UK / continent). It does not make sense in todays international markets. I recently returned a DeWalt router to the shop for this reason; it did not fit my bits, even if the box stated that it did. IMO DeWalt could very well include both 8mm and 1/4 for the smaller units and 12mm and 1/2" for the larger ones. The cost would be marginal on the price tag, and the customer would avoid having to buy an extra collet for €20-30.... Really annoying imo.

EDIT: PS I can see the DW622 listed as capacity: 6-8 on the DeWalt UK site:
http://service.dewalt.co.uk/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=8712
Mine was supplied with 1/4" and 1/2" collets......

EDIT2: While in the service manual, it states 8mm and 12mm....
http://service.dewalt.co.uk/Products/Catalog.aspx?CatalogID=402

EDIT3: .......in most languages, while the UK / Brittish version states 8mm and 12mm with 1/4" and 1/2" in parenthesis. 8mm and 1/4" collets are i.m.o. not interchangeable and neither are 12mm and 1/2" if you want your bits to fit well. 

Yes I am annoyed! There have been similar confusions with other DW router models :-(


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe just adding to the confusion, but these are the collets for my DW622 (left) and ELU 177e (right). I thought the ELU 177e was identical to DW625E?!? The collets are not interchangeable. Both have 22mm key width :help:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

janaf said:


> Maybe just adding to the confusion, but these are the collets for my DW622 (left) and ELU 177e (right). I thought the ELU 177e was identical to DW625E?!? The collets are not interchangeable. Both have 22mm key width :help:


Hi Janaf

The DW62*5* is (almost) identical to the MOF177e and they share the same collets/nuts - as do the MOF77e and MOF98, the Trend T10 and T11 (and loads of other routers including the Mafell OF65, Festool OF2000 and Freud FT2000, etc). The DW62*2* is a completely different router and uses the same collets/nuts as the DW62*6* and (apparently) the DW618 in the USA (as stated in my notes above). They are not compatible with the DW62*5*, etc. I don't know why DW decided to complicate things by creating a second family, but they did

Regards

Phil


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I got this from the UK Ultimatehandyman forum, where there has also been a discussion on the problem with the DW collets, and especially the DW622, where one member got the wrong part number from DW, had to make multiple phone calls to DW to finally get the right collet: 

_DW have admitted to a complete cock-up in their parts system - the 8mm collet/nut set for a DW620/DW620 (and others similar, see previous list) is a DE6952, the 8mm collet/nut set for a DW622 is a *DE6260*. If buying for the DW622 DON'T take your dealers word for it that the DE6952 will fit - it won't_

It is probably especially complicated in the UK, where you can buy DW machines in both metric and imperial sizes. 

So I am off finding a collet for DW622 (or DW626), part DE6260 for 8mm


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Janaf

That's exactly what my post (#14, above) says as well........

Good luck with your parts

Regards

Phil


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Phil, thanks, you are right! There is simply so much confusion around this, even on the DW web site and docs, that things really need straightening out. 

I can not see why DW can not make a list for each router model and collet nut type for 
- 1/2"
- 12mm
- 3/8" (not much used)
- 8mm
- 1/4"
- 6mm (not much used)


----------

